# FPS multiplayer game



## darko_ (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm looking for a first person shooter multiplayer game that I can play with my bro on Pc and play it on my mac.
Are there any? Someone also said there was a free one from wolfenstein or something.. anyone know? 
Thanks alot


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Dec 20, 2005)

medal of honor allied assault is a good one.  Doom 3 is offered for both platforms but I'm not sure if you can play between a mac and pc.


----------



## ora (Dec 20, 2005)

darko_ said:
			
		

> Someone also said there was a free one from wolfenstein or something.. anyone know?
> Thanks alot



Thats Enemy Territory. Mac version is at http://www.macgamefiles.com/detail.php?item=18598 . Various pc and linux versions at http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/modules.php?name=files .


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 20, 2005)

Call of Duty and Call of Duty: United Offensive should work. I've never played between Mac and PC via a LAN, but I have played it over the Internet with PCs.


----------



## Damrod (Dec 20, 2005)

Short list of cross plattform FPS:

Quake 3
Call of Duty
Enemy Territory 
Battlefield 1942
Halo

Those are 100% sure to work


----------



## HoZ (Dec 20, 2005)

americas army is a good one.

http://americasarmy.com


----------



## mw84 (Dec 20, 2005)

Americas army is a great game. I'd recommend Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield also.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 20, 2005)

sorenmd said:
			
		

> PLEASE DON'T buy America's army!  Its a lousy game that is only used as a propoganda tool and recruitment tool.



yep, and Super Mario Bros was a conspiracy to get people to eat more mushrooms.


----------



## symphonix (Dec 21, 2005)

You'll also find all the Quake, Doom and Unreal Tournament games are available on both platforms.


----------



## ex2bot (Dec 21, 2005)

Ghost Recon is fun and I believe it's cross-platform compat.

Doug


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 21, 2005)

Quake 3 is good as a cross-platform game, but the mod Reaction Quake is even better.  Hours of good, old-fashioned network FPS on Mac and PC -- I can't count the hours we spent playing this rather than working at the office on a potpourri of Macs and PCs.

http://www.rq3.com/


----------



## HoZ (Dec 22, 2005)

heh


----------



## toezter (Dec 22, 2005)

UT2K4 was always a great one.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 9, 2006)

Please try to stay on topic guys and *watch the language/insults* too.


----------

